

People are creating fewer sites - deltrem

Creating sites is hard. You have to know: programming language, database, server, os and framework.<p>Creating sites is forbidden. You visit an alternative search engine or an educational site. Soon, it becomes an ad site. Creating sites is for start-ups, not for firefox add-on authors.<p>That's what you get. People are creating fewer sites.
======
true_religion
There's nothing stopping anyone from dumping an HTML page on to a server.

But I'd agree that less people would do that because the alternatives to
creating your own are so strong. Why learn HTML at all, when all you need to
create a blog is to login to Wordpress.com?

------
puranjay
Creating sites is easier than its ever been.

Creating sites that are NOT blogs is still ridiculously hard.

WYSIWYG app maker? Maybe that's the next solution.

~~~
stuffihavemade
That's what VB6 tried to be. We all know how that turned out.

